# Best hard Drive For HR20/HR21 Upgrade - Seagate or Western Digital



## skylinebeach (Feb 2, 2008)

POLL: Best Hard Drive For Upgrade - Seagate or Western Digital

The units come with Western Digital but is that because they are better or because of a deal they got...

If there is a particular drive that is better, quieter, faster and makes a difference then please post it.


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

Seagate DB35 series. The best there is....period


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Seagate DB35. Have 3. Flawless.

ST3750840SCE


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

i also have a seagate DB35 500GB in one of my hr20's


----------



## carsonius (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a Seagate FAP 750 that's been running well for the week it's been hooked up. Can't beat that 5 year warranty.

By the way, my internal drive is a Seagate as well. This is in an HR20 that was manufactured in May 2007.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

How is the Seagate 1TB ST31000340AS???


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I like the seagates, especialy the "enterprize" class... they are rated for 24/7 operation which is important for a dvr..


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

What is the Enterprise Class and is there a 1TB version? If so, what is the model number? Thanks.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

richierich said:


> What is the Enterprise Class and is there a 1TB version? If so, what is the model number? Thanks.


750 looks like the biggest to date.. I'm running 500's right now on 3 HRs
http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/products/servers/barracuda_es/barracuda_es/


----------



## skylinebeach (Feb 2, 2008)

If Seagate is the best then why does D* use WD drives?

I can't beleive its just because they have a cheap deal setup with WD.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

It's because WD gave them a better price point??? Low bidder wins!!!


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

skylinebeach said:


> If Seagate is the best then why does D* use WD drives?
> 
> I can't beleive its just because they have a cheap deal setup with WD.


they use both.. seems it's a whatevers on the shelf thing..


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

If I put a larger HD in an HR2X, it would be the Hitachi CinemaStar 1TB model. I was going to post a link, but am not finding it on NewEgg at the moment.


----------



## digibob (Dec 1, 2005)

I have a 750 Seagate FAP on my HR20 and a Cavalry 750GB on my HR21. Both have been working great for months.


----------



## elbelcho (Jan 29, 2008)

Hard drive brand loyalty is utterly useless. All hard drives die after some time.

You'll hear people say things like "I've had 15 Western Digital hard drives and they've all lasted longer than 3 years!" then see some one immediately counter with "I've had 15 Western Digital hard drives and none of them lasted longer than 3 months!"

The only thing you should consider when purchasing a hard drive for almost any reason are the specs (seek time, cache, noise level, etc) and warranty. I believe Seagate has the best warranty currently. Many hard drive manufacturers went to a 1 year or less warranty while Seagate has a 5 year, IIRC.

That being said, I bought Cavalry 1tb external from my HR21 because frankly, it was cheap.


----------



## BigSey (Oct 18, 2006)

It's only been a week but so far I'm really enjoying the 1 TB external Cavalry on my HR20. It's very quiet and hides nicely in my cabinet.


----------



## sailermon (Oct 17, 2007)

I have the WD 1 TB (see sig.) and I swear by it. Very quiet, runs cool, and has been flawless. Either external, with the Antec enclosure, or internal. 

I think the "DVR Rated" is mostly marketing hype. Many HD applications, including servers, etc., would require 24/7 operation.


----------



## buckZor (Sep 15, 2006)

This is the enterprise class 1TB Seagate HDD with 1.2 million hours MTBF. This is twice the rated MTBF of other drives. Keep in mind, Western Digital doesn't even provide an MTBF rating on their drives and have a 3 year warranty vs. 5 for Seagate.

I have two of these drives in my windows home server, Im saving up for one for my HR-20. They are fast, quiet and reliable. What else can you want?

 Seagate Barracuda ES.2 ST31000340NS 1TB @ NewEgg


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

What is MTBF stand for??? It appears to be the number of hours of operation this unit will provide before it fails.

IS THIS DRIVE BUILT FOR 365/24/7 SERVICE???


----------



## orinth (Aug 5, 2007)

richierich said:


> What is MTBF stand for??? It appears to be the number of hours of operation this unit will provide before it is history.
> 
> IS THIS DRIVE BUILT FOR 365/24/7 SERVICE???


mean time between failures


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

Racer88 said:


> Seagate DB35 series. The best there is....period


My Esata drive on my HR20 is a Seagate, and I've never had any troubles with it, but I've never had any problems with Western Digital drives I've used.

How did you determine the Seagate DB35 series is the best there is....period ?

Your opinion ?
Did you call and ask 1,000,000 people ?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, he called 1,000,000 people and they all said that "Seagate DB35 is the BEST, PERIOD, END OF STORY"!!!

By the way, he was very busy doing that calling but he is a fast dialer.


----------



## muadib (Dec 23, 2007)

elbelcho said:


> Hard drive brand loyalty is utterly useless. All hard drives die after some time.
> 
> You'll hear people say things like "I've had 15 Western Digital hard drives and they've all lasted longer than 3 years!" then see some one immediately counter with "I've had 15 Western Digital hard drives and none of them lasted longer than 3 months!"
> 
> ...


Cavalry uses a Western Digital drive, and gives you their 3 year warranty on the drive, and 1 year on the Cavalry case. At $250 at buy.com, it's the best deal going right now if you want a tb drive.


----------



## jb610 (May 28, 2008)

does the 1tb free agent external drive wor with the hr21-200? i tried it but hr21 just freezes up with the will take several minutes display? can anyone help?


----------



## MikeekiM (Oct 1, 2006)

I picked up two 1TB AcomData pureDrive's which seem to work great... $189.99 a piece...

http://www.acomdata.com/hdp/fs.html


----------



## Griff (Sep 24, 2006)

See my sig. Different drive manufacturers, all have been flawless. The Hitachi has been running the longest at just over a year.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Racer88 said:


> Seagate DB35 series. The best there is....period


thats what directv puts in the hr21 pro's


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

houskamp said:


> they use both.. seems it's a whatevers on the shelf thing..


bulk buying at its best 
its why I question if the software updates include drive firmware updates. funny how one persons hr20-100 can act differently that another persons while running the same release.

the mtbf figure is also utilized to help determine array dependability when the drives are in any sort (raid, jbod, etc) of array.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a seagate 750 and have had no problems. I saw a seagate esata 750 for $139 last week without a rebate but be darn if I can remember where.


----------



## brannicj (Sep 9, 2003)

I have been using a Hitachi 1 TB cinemastar for over 1.5 years now, no issues with recordings but have a few weird issues, somehow my hr20-100 locks up if I do an info test or an internet connection test. Not sure if it is related to the drive or maybe something else, no worries though as networking and on demand work fine. This last firmware update has now caused my internal fan to stay on. Maybe it is time to switch this drive out.

Anyone else have a Cinemastar?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm using the WD20EADS for my HR23-700.


----------



## BimmerImmer (Aug 31, 2007)

HR20-700
WD AV-GP WD10EVCS 1.0 TB
Antec MX-1

WD drive replaced a Seagate 7200.11 1.5TB which caused frequent lockups.
The f/w upgrade to the Seagate helped a little, but it still had probs. 
WD10EVCS is made to go in DVRs. 
It's quiet and runs noticeably cooler than the Seagate.

Street price on the WD10EVCS is ~$112


----------

